# More Big News!!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

But you'll have to wait for it... :wave: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Big new from whom?Polar Lights,Moebius,or Monarch.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Them is _hangin'_ words...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK...we've waited long enough!!! WHAT>>>WHAT>>>WHAT>>>:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OH NO NOT THAT (here we go again)
tick...tick...tick...
Mcdee
but all seriousness aside What's new...c'mon,what's new?????
I'd say you're driving me crazy...but obviously someone beat you to it...


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

What news???? What's comming????

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

_"But you'll have to wait for it"_ 

So what we're waiting for is....*IT*! :lol: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

last time someone played that, they told us that it was something that was going to revolutionize life as we know it and that we would see one in every home.
"it" turned out to be the segue.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Big new from whom?Polar Lights,Moebius,or Monarch.


Quick, what forum are you on? :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok you're forcing us to guess... My guess is that a Glow version will be released at the same time...we're talking Big Frankie... If we guess right is there a prize?
Mcdee
Right then lets have your guesses........................................?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius has leased all the Aurora figure molds from Monogram?
Do I win a teddy bear?

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll get the updates done tonight and post as soon as I have them up. I think you'll be pretty happy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What?! No teddy bear?!?......

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A Will Robinson scaled to go with the PL Dr. Smith & Robot???? :woohoo:
A Jupiter II with an alternate lower hull & ramp to make a crashsite diorama???
A studio-scale Spindrift?????
OH, THE SUSPENSE!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The seaweed monster in scale with the Seaview?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Harry Dean Stanton!!??


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Redd Foxx!!!??


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Big King Kong!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Harry Dean Stanton!!??


Keep dreamin' pal!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the Tom Lowe bobblehead !!
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Forrest Gump!!!! I'm kidding, I'm kidding...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

*BIG DAVE METZNER!!! BIG DAVE METZNER!!!*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Perhaps a reissue of the Aurora T rex


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Well... I've got good news and bad news. The good news is I'm not pulling your leg and there is more big news. The bad news is I left my removable hard drive--with all the Moebius files on it--at work and won't be going back until late this evening to get it. The bad news for me is it's a 35 mile drive to work. I'll have the site updated tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I guessed it during my lunch hour; HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

_Could it be? Yes it could
Something's comin', something good
If I can wait
Something's comin', 
I don't know what it is
But it is gonna be great . . ._


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Scotpens wins!! It's the West Side Story series from Moebius Models!!! Can you believe it?! Finally! After all these years!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I know what it is.

*The Return of Aurora.*

Right? Right? Am I right? I'm right, ain't I.

_hey, put down that rope_


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not telling until I get the update done.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> http://www.castrotheatre.com/calendar/2007/mar-apr/WestSideStory.jpg
> 
> 
> _Could it be? Yes it could_
> ...


 
_*GIGANTIC GEORGE CHAKIRIS!!!*_


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Darn, I would have prefered Grease II.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

FIEND!

;-)

How about a Big Don Ameche? Sure to be a hot seller.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's the Giant Insect and Rommels Rod.Well,am I right.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay guys here it is:  Moebius Models :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'll get a date for you ASAP.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

excelent!


----------



## Mr. B (Aug 27, 1999)

OMG!! I just had to post on this one! Thank you Moebius!! Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Meh. *shrug* Big deal.










Just kidding! Moebius scores another coup! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad we could help, Zombie.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

xsavoie wins 1/6th of a teddy bear!! Congratulations!! Don't eat it all at once.

One of these days, these model companies are gonna allow me to buy some 
food!

Great news KJ. Thanks!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Very Nice, I know I'm getting The Pendulum and The Hanging Cage. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yay, I can get wings for my kitbashed Winsome Wasp figure model!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Aw, I guessed wrong. I was eatin' chow mein and it occured to me that the Seaviews finally docked.
HOORAY anyway!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frank, are you able to give us any idea on when?

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Frank, are you able to give us any idea on when?
> 
> Chris.


Late in the year. So much stuff going on right now, I should have a better date soon. We may sell them through the website direct, as there wasn't a huge response on the Giant Insect in Chicago. Some dealers would have them as well, but it's possible they won't go through regular distribution channels. We'll see!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Frank. It helps to know we 're getting a good spread of new kits throughout the year instead of having to find cash in one hit. 
Do you have a club or a site where it's possible to deal direct?
Thanks again.

Chris.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

One of each please!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

oh man.....MORE THAN ONE EACH PLEASE! suh-wheat!!!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh Sure!!! You always gotta One-up me!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie will you be reissuing the Rare Canadian Hyde and Dracula that go with the Monster scenes?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

F91 said:


> Oh Sure!!! You always gotta One-up me!!!


hahaha...couldn't resist


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhhh Yea baby. I'm looking forward to this! If these do well, do you think the pain parlor and gruesome goodies might happen later?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

oh wow. talk about a surprise! very cool!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Like I've said many times...You make 'em... I'll buy 'em... in multiples!!!
You know, when I used to dream about liking to see models available again...My dreams weren't as good as this!(I hope I'm not dreaming now)
Mcdee


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

OH YEAH!!!!! Now THIS is my idea of COOL!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

"The Victim" is so wonderfully non-PC :devil:

John O.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Frank. It helps to know we 're getting a good spread of new kits throughout the year instead of having to find cash in one hit.
> Do you have a club or a site where it's possible to deal direct?
> Thanks again.
> 
> Chris.



We're kicking a club idea around. It may be exactly how we introduce the Giant Insect.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Frankie will you be reissuing the Rare Canadian Hyde and Dracula that go with the Monster scenes?


We're kind of leaving it at what we've announced so far, as they truly all won't be out this year. I am sure 2009 will bring more!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I might buy one or two of those such as the hanging cage but I have to be honest.......I was secretly hoping it would be a big announcement for something like........dare I say it.........a Nautilus! Still, good on Moebius for giving us even more kits!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

C'mon... This doesn't make you nostalgic?










I remember that ad all too well. Brings back memories... 

What about this one:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh, this is more than good. It's FANTASTIC!:woohoo:
And if we get the Canadian boxes shown on the site it's even better!:thumbsup:
This is the best model news I have ever heard.
Thanks to all involved!
HUNCH


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hunch said:


> And if we get the Canadian boxes shown on the site it's even better!


The box designs you see on the Moebius site are extracts from the actual box layouts that have already been completed. You won't be disappointed.

"Make Mine Moebius!"


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is great news indeed. 

Thank-you Moebius and DENCOMM. :thumbsup:

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, welcome to Hobbytalk DENCOMM !!

Chris.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

The LIS Chariot and Space Pod are now on my list. 
What about the Flying Sub? Saw something on it earlier today on, I think, the Moebius site, but can't find it now.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Frank-
Remember my emails to you a couple months ago BEGGING you for Monster Scenes? You said you were looking into it....man oh man boy did you look into it...
You are THE MAN> Period!
Gary Young:woohoo:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> BTW, welcome to Hobbytalk DENCOMM !!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris. I've been a lurker for some time but figured it was high time I stand and be counted. I salute everyone here for keeping the hobby alive.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Thanks Chris. I've been a lurker for some time but figured it was high time I stand and be counted. I salute everyone here for keeping the hobby alive.


ALIVE....IT'S ALIVE....LOOK IGOR....IT'S ALIIIVE!!!
Man it couldn't be any more alive.... and I never want this to end !:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

darkwanderer said:


> The LIS Chariot and Space Pod are now on my list.
> What about the Flying Sub? Saw something on it earlier today on, I think, the Moebius site, but can't find it now.


Hoping to formally announce soon. Finalizing details on it still. A week or two should see something!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Will these kits be offered in complete sets? Like a six pack, and released at the same time? 
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Will these kits be offered in complete sets? Like a six pack, and released at the same time?
> Mcdee


Definitely issued individually as they were in their heyday (infamous, though it was).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, Dencomm...just don't want to miss out on any in this series!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

After much reflection I hereby retract my Don Ameche suggestion. These new kits from Moebius are slightly better..... I guess.
:-D
Will the frankenstein be glow plastic as in days of yore?
Moebius is turning out to be a real shelf buster. It's great to be a kid again!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I should buy shares in USPS! It looks like they're gonna be making money out of me!!

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Something else just occurred to me. Once upon a time there were prototypes for a Dungeon and some other huge piece to complete the MS diorama. Are these anywhere in planning? Definitely off the table? A remote possibility?

Not that I'm greedy....just curious.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mrmurph: from the other 'Big News' thread...




DENCOMM said:


> The Dungeon™ and The Animal Pit™ are definitely desirable pursuits and many of you know I have box designs completed. There are some issues, though, that need to be resolved but, rest assured, if we can clear those, these would be obvious follow-on pursuits (depending, of course, upon how well these just-announced kits sell).
> 
> Stay tuned...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Tres cool! I've seen photos of these built-up, and I don't think I'm exaggerating to say that they're almost elegant. These two kits certainly take the whole MS diorama to a whole new level, and I appreciate any effort to make them available to the model-building public. It's been a great year, and we're only into March. 

Thanks for the quick response, Dencomm.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

DENCOMM said:


> mrmurph: from the other 'Big News' thread...


The thread so cool it had to be twins! :thumbsup:


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Omg, I Just Wet Myself, And I Like It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This Announcment Is Better Then Anything I Have Heard In Decades !!!!!!!
Thank You For Ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

